# Guidance (and probably more) about a long sentence



## amorcelius

The first thing he does at the beginning of the day is to check out if he missed something yesterday, so to try to do it today.
Here is my garbled turkish variant:
bu gun onu yapmak dener, dun bir sey vuramasa kontrol eder, gun baslangici bir sey yapar.
(the first onu refers to the "IT" today {I don't know how to emphasize the "he'; I wanted to use "denetlemek -> denetler", but changed it to "kontrol eteme";
at first, I wrote "gunun baslangici", but recently I learned that I might not need the genitive suffix "-un" when it is not something too specific, like "bolum sonu" {since it refers to every single day})  ("vuramasa" - if (sth) misses; or probably should be "vuramamissa"?)
So, tell me, how big a mess did I create!?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

amorcelius said:


> The first thing he does at the beginning of the day is to check out if he missed something yesterday, so to try to do it today



Hello. This sentence Literally translates to

Her gunun baslangicinda, ilk yaptigi is dunden kalan, yapmadigi birsey var mi diye kontrol etmek, ve bir gun once yapamadiklarini o gun yapmaya calismaktir.


----------



## amorcelius

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Hello. This sentence Literally translates to
> 
> Her gunun baslangicinda, ilk yaptigi is dunden kalan, yapmadigi birsey var mi diye kontrol etmek, ve bir gun once yapamadiklarini o gun yapmaya calismaktir.



Thanks for the effort (i hope this is not google)!
But i need to transform the sentence to sound/look turkish-like.
Afterward, i may ask for additional things.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

amorcelius said:


> Thanks for the effort (i hope this is not google)!
> But i need to transform the sentence to sound/look turkish-like.
> Afterward, i may ask for additional things.


You are Welcome !

No it is not Google, my Effort - Flesh and Bones


----------



## amorcelius

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> You are Welcome !
> 
> No it is not Google, my Effort - Flesh and Bones



Then could you please explain to me everthing after ilk!
I mean why such construction?  (It seems rather awkward to me).


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

amorcelius said:


> The first thing he does at the beginning of the day is to check out if he missed something yesterday, so to try to do it today.


Well, i will try to analyze my original translation as this

The first thing - ilk sey

He does - yaptigi

At the beginning of the day - gun(un) baslangicinda

Is to check out - kontrol etmek

If he missed something yesterday - dun ( bir gun once ) birseyi unutmus mu ( kacirmis mi )

So try to do it today - boylelikle bugun ( ertesi gun ) yapmaya calisir


----------



## amorcelius

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Well, i will try to analyze my original translation as this
> 
> The first thing - ilk sey
> 
> He does - yaptigi
> 
> At the beginning of the day - gun(un) baslangicinda
> 
> Is to check out - kontrol etmek
> 
> If he missed something yesterday - dun ( bir gun once ) birseyi unutmus mu ( kacirmis mi )
> 
> So try to do it today - boylelikle bugun ( ertesi gun ) yapmaya calisir



Can i rransform it into something much shorter?
That above seems slightly cumbersome.
I mean, imagine you are sating this sentence to a natice turlish speaker, how would he/she react on hearing it? (Speaking of which, are yoi a turkish native?)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

If i am not missing a point, a Tr person would definitely understand what is being told and it perfectly makes sense to me.

And  Yes, my nativity is in the South of Turkey 

In my opinion the upcoming translations from other forum members would add other insights.

A one last attempt at abbreviation would be :


The first thing he does at the beginning of the day is to check out if he missed something yesterday, so to try to do it today.

Her yeni gun baslangicinda , dunden ne yapmayi unuttugunu kontrol eder ve bugun ( o gun ) yapmaya calisir.


----------



## amorcelius

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> If i am not missing a point, a Tr person would definitely understand what is being told and it perfectly makes sense to me.
> 
> And  Yes, my nativity is in the South of Turkey
> 
> In my opinion the upcoming translations from other forum members would add other insights.
> 
> A one last attempt at abbreviation would be :
> 
> 
> The first thing he does at the beginning of the day is to check out if he missed something yesterday, so to try to do it today.
> 
> Her yeni gun baslangicinda , dunden ne yapmayi unuttugunu kontrol eder ve bugun ( o gun ) yapmaya calisir.



What's a way to express "so to..."  or "so that ..."


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

amorcelius said:


> What's a way to express "so to..."  or "so that ..."



Boylelikle


----------



## Primarch7

RimeoftheAncientMariner's translations are decent enough, imho.

This would be a close translation to the original:
"Gün ağardığında yaptığı ilk şey dün bir şeyi yapmayı unutup unutmadığını kontrol etmesidir, ki öyleyse bugün yapabilsin."

While this one is a more natural one:
"Her gün ağırdığında dünden kalan işi var mı diye kontrol eder, varsa o gün bitirmeye koyulurdu."


----------

